# Belastungsgrenze eines Bmx´s!?



## WeThePeople (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hab vor, mir in den nächsten drei Wochen ein Bmx zu kaufen. Da ich nicht so viel Geld habe will ich mir ein, von euch hochgelobtes, Addict von WTP kaufen. Jetzt will ich wissen was man mit einem Bmx so alles anstellen kann? Wie hoch darf ein Sprung sein dass ein Bmx an seine Belastungsgrenze kommt? Ab wann besteht die Gefahr eines Rahmenbruchs? Ist das Addict für höhere Sprünge gedacht? Für was kann ich das Addict noch alles einsetzen? Danke für die Antworten!!!

Tobi


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juli 2005)

kurz: als anfänger wirste die grenzen des addict, eh noch lange nicht ausreitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (17. Juli 2005)

Es gibt unzählige Faktoren, die die Stabilität eines Fahrrads beeinflussen. Sogar das Wetter spielt dabei eine Rolle. Fahr einfach Fahrrad und lass dummes Treppengemosche (gibt ja tatsächlich Leute die das mitm Bmx machen  ) und sowas unnötiges weg.
Im übrigen hat evil recht.


----------



## GizzZ (17. Juli 2005)

also ich hab ein wtp nova und hab mit dem auch schon sprünge aus 1m höhe überstanden. Bis auf ne kleine beule in meiner hinteren felde is noch nix kaputt. Aber die beule kommt von nem selten doofen unfall den ich hier net weiter ausführen will  

edit:
und das addict is ja sicher stabiler als meins...


----------



## ZoMa (17. Juli 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr einfach Fahrrad und lass dummes Treppengemosche (gibt ja tatsächlich Leute die das mitm Bmx machen  ) und sowas unnötiges weg.



Shut the fukk up.


----------



## derFisch (17. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Shut the fukk up.


Geh Wasser atmen!


----------



## Hund (17. Juli 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Geh Wasser atmen!



ne das must du mcher er solte besser luft atmen 
mfg
hundx


----------



## Vitali (17. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Shut the fukk up.



du bist zu hart für diese Welt, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## jimbim (17. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Shut the fukk up.


Rechtschreibung ownz you!


----------



## -Biohazard- (17. Juli 2005)

ich verkaufe ein wtp addict in braun es ist in einem top zustand ( wurde vileciht ne woche aktiv gefahren)  nur der lack ist an einer winzigen stelle vom bremszug ein kleines bischen matt geworden   wenn du interesse hast oder generell jemand hier einfach melden


----------



## moo (17. Juli 2005)

für 1 öse kauf ichs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (17. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Shut the fukk up.


----------



## -Biohazard- (17. Juli 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> für 1 öse kauf ichs.


dafür kannste vorbeikommen und mich am arsch lecken


----------



## moo (17. Juli 2005)

hab eh schon ein addict.
aber vielleicht solltest du mal ne Ansage machen was du dafür haben willst.
ein Arschtritt von mir is übrigens umsonst, (Topzustand, nur für Selbstabholer in Köln)
gruß Oli


----------



## crossie (17. Juli 2005)

toller umgangston hier, muss ich schon sagen.


----------



## moo (17. Juli 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> toller umgangston hier, muss ich schon sagen.



zum Glück hast Du hier ja nix zu kamellen (Kölsch für "zu sagen")


----------



## -Biohazard- (17. Juli 2005)

k vieleicht hätte ich den    hinzufügen sollen 

für das addict hätte ich schon gerne noch so ca 340 aber ich lass auch mit mir reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moo (17. Juli 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

> k vieleicht hätte ich den    hinzufügen sollen


Schleimi


----------



## ZoMa (18. Juli 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Geh Wasser atmen!



Überarbeite du mal lieber deine Mechanic skillz. Kannst ja beim besten Fahrradmechaniker Hamburgs anfangen, nichtmal der labert so viel gedöns wie du.


----------



## Stimpy (18. Juli 2005)

Schön ein Streit 

Dann werd ich mal los was ich mir so denke:

*Das Addict ist häßlich und es gibt auch andere gute BMX!*
 , z.B. die 2004er Specialiced


So 

Und übrigens...*Crossie hat recht!*

Schönen Tag euch allen!


----------



## derFisch (18. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Überarbeite du mal lieber deine Mechanic skillz. Kannst ja beim besten Fahrradmechaniker Hamburgs anfangen, nichtmal der labert so viel gedöns wie du.


krass! Mann, wie geschickt du diesen absolut sinnlosen Müll überall zu verteilen weisst.

Vor allem sehr cool, da meine "Mechanic Skillz" hier mal gar nix zur Sache tun.


----------



## Punkraver (18. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Überarbeite du mal lieber deine Mechanic skillz. Kannst ja beim besten Fahrradmechaniker Hamburgs anfangen, nichtmal der labert so viel gedöns wie du.


uh yeah, rock'n'roll! du rulst bestimmt alles und jeden und hast sowieso den längsten
wackes übertoy, althaaa du opfer!


----------



## evil_rider (18. Juli 2005)

Stimpy schrieb:
			
		

> Schön ein Streit
> 
> Dann werd ich mal los was ich mir so denke:
> 
> ...



das specialized ist hässlich...

WTP und gut ist.


----------



## ZoMa (19. Juli 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem sehr cool, da meine "Mechanic Skillz" hier mal gar nix zur Sache tun.



Schön dass du das auch merkst



			
				Punkraver schrieb:
			
		

> uh yeah, rock'n'roll! du rulst bestimmt alles und jeden und hast sowieso den längsten
> wackes übertoy, althaaa du opfer!



Kann ja nicht jeder so LA Projects sein wie du.


----------



## Hund (19. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> das specialized ist hässlich...
> 
> WTP und gut ist.




selbst der styler persönlich sagt das nadan holt euch alle eins     

ne ist echt ok bei mir ist es auch noch gans    

mfg
hund


----------



## dexter85 (19. Juli 2005)

oder ihr holt euch einfach das bike von eurem großen bruder...so wie ich....für nen familiären preis.... hihihi    

gruß hannes

und regt euch alle mal wieder ab......schimpft lieber über gott, dass er heut so ein kack wetter macht, und wir nich biken können.... *schluchz*

oder seit ihr deshalb alle so streitsüchtig? seid nich ausgelastet


----------



## Stimpy (19. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> das specialized ist hässlich...
> 
> WTP und gut ist.



@evil: Mein Kommentar war wenigstens nicht absolut ernst gemeint 

Aber im Ernst. Wie engstirnig muss man sein um zu glauben, dass es nur ein einziges gutes Einsteiger-BMX gibt.
Schaut mal nach USA und ihr werdet sehen, da fährt auch nicht jeder ein WTP  
Außerdem wirds langsam peinlich, dass sich hier alle (damit meine ich die WTP-Fraktion) sich immer wiederholen und des Ganzen nicht überdrüssig werden. 

Habt Ihr zum Vergleich mal Tests oder Bewertungen außer eurer eigenen...?

Und Optik oder Geschmack als Wertung zu nutzen ist ein schwaches Argument   

Stimpy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caress (29. Juli 2005)

schön und gut das ihr euch jetzt alle beleidigt habt aber die frage ist immer noch offen  
interessiert mich nämlich auch.
ich mosche die ganze zeit mit nem norco durch die gegend, werde aber wohl nach langer pause wieder mim bmx fahren anfangen und mir nen bock für die stadt zulegen.

das ich mit nem bmx keine 10 stufen desöffteren droppen kann, ohne mir die felge(wenn das reicht) zu ruinieren is mir klar, aber wie sieht es mit 4-5 stufen aus, und das halt dauerhaft als standart im "normalen" stadtverkehr" ?
spielen unterwegs ist halt angesagt, mit nem rad das mich keinen taui kostet wenns geklaut wird..also ein feines von a---b komm rad mit fun faktor.

über vorschläge freue ich mich und ebenso über erfahrungsberichte, aber der hass hat auch unterhaltungswert


----------



## ZoMa (29. Juli 2005)

caress schrieb:
			
		

> das ich mit nem bmx keine 10 stufen desöffteren droppen kann, ohne mir die felge(wenn das reicht) zu ruinieren is mir klar,



Ich weis, dass sogar 11 Stufen kein Problem sind.


----------



## moo (29. Juli 2005)

Was mir so an negativen Punkte an meinem Addict aufgefallen ist
- Laufräder sind mit viel zu lascher Speichenspannung eingespeicht.
Da muß man selbst Hand anlegen.   
- Die Bremse suckt. wegschmeissen und ne andere kaufen.
Sonst ist alles halbwegs brauchbar am Rad.
Kurbelschrauben regelmässig kontrollieren und ggf. nachziehn.
Gruß,
Oli
.


----------



## caress (29. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis, dass sogar 11 Stufen kein Problem sind.


laufrad tip dann ?
..und davon abgesehen wage ich zu bezweifeln das du ein bmx in dem ausmase |dauerhaft| belasten kannst..
(videos und freunde aufzählöen die das oder jenes gemacht haben musst du nicht)


----------



## ZoMa (29. Juli 2005)

Dann zähle ich mal keine Freunde auf, sondern mich. Ich hab zwar recht wenig auf Bildern oder Videos, aber hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt (siehe CamoPant):
*360°*








*Video*
http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bmx/worndownclothing.wmv

Es hält auch locker 180´s 7er Kink gaps runter aus.


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (29. Juli 2005)

so jetzt will ich mich hier auch mal einmischen und mein senf über addict abgeben
ich fahr es jetzt 3 mon 
schwachstellen
-laufrad hinten
-ritzel
-kurbeln
-bremshebel
-sattel
so das wars , sonst fährt sich das rad auf jeden fall sehr sehr geil


----------



## kneutti (8. August 2005)

wieviele stufen hält ein bmx aus?????


also wirklich.....


----------



## billi (8. August 2005)

wenn du teile nimmst die auf stabilität gebaut sind und nicht auf leichtbau , dann würde ich sagen das das bmx mehr aushällt als du


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2005)

also mein bmx ist auf cc getrimmt.

so imit tun teilen und carbon und so.

leider komme ich damit in dieser welt die nur aus stufen besteht nicht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (8. August 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Im übrigen hat evil recht.



Evil hast immer recht


----------



## der Digge (20. August 2005)

kneutti schrieb:
			
		

> wieviele stufen hält ein bmx aus?????
> 
> 
> also wirklich.....


http://www.360shop.de/wojtec.wmv


----------



## Hertener (20. August 2005)

> Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Wojtec?


Sicherlich nicht!


----------



## Flatpro (20. August 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich nicht!


ich schonbmal garnicht


----------



## -Biohazard- (21. August 2005)

ich glaub.....
nee ich auch nicht


----------



## baby-biker max (21. August 2005)

also das addict vom biohazard ist jetzt meins und es lässt sich geil fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (21. August 2005)

baby-biker max schrieb:
			
		

> also das addict vom biohazard ist jetzt meins und es lässt sich geil fahren



ok

%$&


----------

